
Chrome OS: But Will it Run Photoshop? - theforay
http://mashable.com/2009/07/08/chrome-os-photoshop/
======
TrevorJ
This article misses the point of the Google OS. It is a web-centric OS for
devices that are used primarily for surfing.

Having said that, I think it is pretty clear that Google is betting on most of
our applications living in the cloud in the future, and that is the trend they
are banking on here.

~~~
fiaz
The article is spot on in asking a critical question about exactly how capable
Google's offering is in reality as an OPERATING SYSTEM. To say that Google's
OS is to provide a distributed storage mechanism is to bypass the concept of
what an OS actually is - the gateway to the underlying hardware so that you
can perform the functionality required to complete a specific task.

If Google's goal is to provide us with a distributed storage mechanism, then a
better strategy would be to provide a better interface to their web offerings
on existing operating systems.

No matter how much we desire a web-centric user experience, there will always
be a need for software that takes advantage of all the computing power
available in as small a foot print that is right in front of you. The question
is will Google's OS provide this ability equally as well as Windows or Mac OSX
can in order to be considered a "complete" operating system that has
additional advantages.

~~~
noelchurchill
_what an OS actually is - the gateway to the underlying hardware so that you
can perform the functionality required to complete a specific task_

This is exactly correct. But in the case of Chrome OS, the real underlying
hardware is the server youre connecting too, not your local machine. So
photoshop (or similar photo editing software) will run on Chrome OS, but it's
going to run in a network connected piece of software using server resources.

This minimizes the need for expensive local equipment, and dramatically
increases the demands of the server. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if
sometime in the future Google plans on renting their server resources based on
the number of CPU cycles you use!

~~~
steveklabnik
> So photoshop (or similar photo editing software) will run on Chrome OS, but
> it's going to run in a network connected piece of software using server
> resources.

Like, say, Aviary.

------
sjs382
1\. How many netbook users run Photoshop on their netbook? I'd bet that it's
an insignificant number.

2\. Aviary (<http://aviary.com/home>) will likely run fine on it. :p

~~~
s3graham
And it'll have NaCl preinstalled, presumably.

------
godDLL
Essentially asks "why isn't it everything for everyone?"

Apple's OS/hardware isn't that either, they seem to be doing very good. Why do
you want creative features in a consumerist OS? It seems to be a sort of a "TV
2.0", not a UNIX workstation, even if it runs on Linux (kernel).

Let's wait to find out what they actually have in mind, and _then_ jump to
conclusions.

------
jncraton
I think that the Google OS will be great even if I only boot to it
occasionally. If it really only takes a few seconds to boot, it will be useful
to use when on the road or when I just want to check email.

It's a little like using Chrome instead of Firefox. I use Chrome when I
actually want to use the web like a normal person, but when I want to do real
work and development, I use Firefox because it is so much more powerful
(WebDeveloper, Firebug, TamperData, etc).

------
mdasen
I think what we're going to see is a way to hook into Chrome so that it
appears like you're launching an application (rather than visiting a web
site), but it runs within the Chrome engine using HTML/JS. With Native Client,
even complex operations could be done within Chrome without performance
worries.

------
sarosh
Hasn't Adobe already preempted the issue with Photoshop Express
(<https://www.photoshop.com/express/landing.html>)?

